# Feeds for old ponies with no teeth



## hells12 (6 October 2008)

Hi,

I was hoping that someone could help me with the following.  I have a 32yr arab x with only opposite back teeth i.e left top and right bottom which isn't very helpful when it comes to eating.  He can't manage hay and has trouble with the grass as you find it all in clumps round the field! he also doesn't keep the weight on very well.  He lives out but is brought in to feed.

I currently use fibre beet but wasn't sure if alpha beet would be better?

Also I currently use soaked grass cubes but was thinking of changing to hi fi senior as I also feed another old horse and wanted to cut down on the different feeds.  Could anyone advise that has used both?

He also has a veterian mix and for winter I will need a good weight gain top up to keep him going through the colder months...any ideas?

thx


----------



## HelsB (6 October 2008)

contact Simple System www.simplesystem.co.uk or call their helpline 01728 608004

They are really helpful and their feed can be used as total hay/grass replacements and are totally soaked

Also Jane breeds Arabs herself so knows the specific requirements of them very well


----------



## mrogers (6 October 2008)

We had a 42 yo mare who would thrive on soaked hi fibre cubes. She was still active until 40 and was always in fab nick


----------



## DaisyMae (6 October 2008)

My old lads teeth were no use at all. He couldn't eat hay and he refused to eat the hay replacement that i bought for him so I used to feed him high fibre cubes by the bucket full. The vet told me that, because their just fibre, i could feed him as much i he'd eat, so i'd soak scoop and scoop fulls of the stuff and he absolutely loved it. He also used to have his usual breakfast and tea of Bailey's Senior and a bit of Hi-Fi. I seriously don't think he would have lasted as long as he did without the soaked cubes. Only problem was that he also lived out and only came in for feeds so i had to change parts of his routine and it was really time consuming waiting for him to eat a full bucket full of slop but definately worth it because they serously helped  with his weight.


----------



## Rosehip (6 October 2008)

My old lad had very few teeth, and could only manage pickings of hay, so he was fed the following:
1x scoop Speedi Beet soaked in hot water
1x scoop Old Faithful
1x Scoop Happy Hoof (wouldnt use it now tho, its not as nice as 3 years ago!)
1x garlic
1x breathe easy
1x Equivit
Veg oil 
grated succulents - carrots/apples/pears
He had this twice a day and then had HiFi Lite in a bucket to pick at as he lived in for the last 2years of his life. 
Oil is a brill way of getting a bit of weight on without feeding massive amounts, corn oil is supposed to be good but my boy had allergies to pretty much everything, so Iv never tried it. Hope that helps x


----------



## hells12 (6 October 2008)

thanks I'll contact simple system just to see what she says as if i could cut down on some stuff taht would be great.

And basically I need to fill him with fibre.  I think I'll try corn oil as well.   I'd like to let him eat Hi fi all day but unfortunatly the other horse is a gready guzzle guts and would eat it all up along with his own feed...there's always one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





thx


----------



## amandaco2 (6 October 2008)

myn old pony was fed hi fibre cubes,alfa a oil and speedi beet/
she was pts last year aged 48.


----------



## HelsB (7 October 2008)

Let me know how you get on contacting SS


----------



## LisaHughes (7 October 2008)

I feed mine simple systems, unmollassed beet, top spec &amp; copra - it can take him up to 5 hrs to pick through a trug but he looks great on it. Al;so has the advantage that i can feed similar to the fatter younger ones, just in lesser quantities


----------



## kellyeaton (7 October 2008)

have you tried the soft and soak ranges they do a mash witch is 100% fibre for his orage replacer than they do a ready mash extra witch is the same but it has all the oils and condtioning products you need to keep the weight on it is fully balanced with vit and mins and it smells lush.!


----------

